# Cat



## mp7251 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've long been an admirer of Cat and read on her new profile at FF that she's recently seperated. LOVE those thighs!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 24, 2012)

That's horribly creepy and disrespectful.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude.......


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 25, 2012)

How is that creepy or disrespectful? She's he one that states that after a nine year marriage that she's seperated and I think she has great thighs. So, stick your opinion where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you not understand how predatory and disrespectful it is to comment on the body parts you're attracted to in light of her recent separation? As though the only thing standing between you and her was that she was married or something.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Nov 25, 2012)

Never change guys, never change.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 25, 2012)

Part of the confusion that I often see with a lot of the guys is that they assume all pics of fat women are pornographic, whether the subject in those pictures have clothes or not. The old Yahoo Groups like Very Fat Women volumes 1 through 12 hammer that point home, as the "collectors" stole pictures from various BBW events, and real life pics of fat girls everywhere, for their viewing pleasure.

Like the comment made in the original post, it can be construed as intrusive, insensitive, almost misogynistic in a way. I've known Cat for over 15 years, and I think she's quite attractive. With that said, I've never talked about what I think of her body parts with her, regardless of her relationship situations at any given time. I call that respect, something that seems to be lacking on forums these days.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 25, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> How is that creepy or disrespectful? She's he one that states that after a nine year marriage that she's seperated and I think she has great thighs. So, stick your opinion where the sun doesn't shine.



If ignorance is bliss, you are the happiest person alive. You really can't see how predatory it sounds, can you? The fact her relationship is in trouble is very sad, and yet you announce it as if it were cause for celebration. Then you couple that with a comment about a part of her body that you perv on.

Cat is a person, not a pile of adipose tissue put out there for your fapping pleasure.


----------



## Coop (Nov 25, 2012)

Are you actually trying to start something with the board? Cause it sounds like you are. No one in their right mind out would say something like that unless they didn't mean it and were only trying to cause a shake up. If that's what you're going for well it appears to have worked.

But if you did mean it, well then you obviously have some kind of antisocial personality disorder.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't if you're trolling or what, but a divorce is a difficult thing for anyone to go through. It's an acknowledgement that a relationship you intended to devote your life to has failed. I don't know Cat, but I can't imagine this is anything except a very difficult time for her. 

Perving on her thighs, publicly, during this time is just, well, really, who does that?


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 25, 2012)

I WAS DIVORCED AFTER A SIX YEAR MARRIAGE AND AM HAPPILY MARRIED TO MY CURRENT WIFE FOR 35 YEARS. i WASN'T STALKING HER OR ANYTHING ELSE AND JUST FORWARDED INFORMATION POSTED BY HER ON ANOTHER SITE. AS FOR THE THIGH COMMENT IT WAS MEANT AS A COMPLIMENT. YOU YOUNG PEOPLE NEED TO GET YOUR MINDS OUT OF THE GUTTER AND STOP BEING SO ANALYTICAL.


----------



## azerty (Nov 25, 2012)

She is such a beautiful Lady


----------



## Dromond (Nov 25, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I WAS DIVORCED AFTER A SIX YEAR MARRIAGE AND AM HAPPILY MARRIED TO MY CURRENT WIFE FOR 35 YEARS. i WASN'T STALKING HER OR ANYTHING ELSE AND JUST FORWARDED INFORMATION POSTED BY HER ON ANOTHER SITE. AS FOR THE THIGH COMMENT IT WAS MEANT AS A COMPLIMENT. YOU YOUNG PEOPLE NEED TO GET YOUR MINDS OUT OF THE GUTTER AND STOP BEING SO ANALYTICAL.



A: It wasn't your business to forward anything. If she wanted this community to know, she would have said it here.

B: Your backpedaling is not convincing. You can be married and still be an ass.

C: Young? :doh: I'm 48. I'm pretty sure Phil doesn't qualify as young either (no offense meant, buddy).


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm done, you can't fix stupid!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> STOP BEING SO ANALYTICAL.



We really should, we might start to understand what people are _actually _saying.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 25, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I WAS DIVORCED AFTER A SIX YEAR MARRIAGE AND AM HAPPILY MARRIED TO MY CURRENT WIFE FOR 35 YEARS.



1. Did it ever occur that it might be disrespectful to your wife to be talking about someone else's thighs?



> YOU YOUNG PEOPLE NEED TO GET YOUR MINDS OUT OF THE GUTTER AND STOP BEING SO ANALYTICAL.



2. I'm probably your age, maybe even older (I make OLD look young), and it's not a question of being analytical, it's a question of propriety. At your age, and considering your relationship status, you should know better. 



> I'm done, you can't fix stupid!



3. That's funny, most of us who responded feel the same way.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 26, 2012)

Aw, look at our FA gentlemen coming to our rescue. We raised them right, didnt we, ladies?


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

posting in an mp7251 shake quake thread


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Aw, look at our FA gentlemen coming to our rescue. We raised them right, didnt we, ladies?



They sure stand out in the crowd gotta love our Dims Knights in Shining Armour


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 26, 2012)

This is what happens when we let the creepers out of the paysite board.


----------



## Cat (Nov 27, 2012)

Gosh, from the solo name title of this thread, I thought I had died. 

Good to hear it was just about getting separated. Oh, and thighs.


To beat off any rumor mill, I've been separated by my choice since early September. It was long in coming and by no means a total surprise for either of us. I'm trying to figure out where to live on a more permanent basis, but am currently with lovely (and understanding) friends in Las Vegas. 

So, yeah, that covers all that needs to be covered in a public way, I believe.

As you were.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 27, 2012)

lol the woman who was the victim of the predatory attack cared less than the people posting above. classic mp7251 that rascal!


----------



## Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I WAS DIVORCED AFTER A SIX YEAR MARRIAGE AND AM HAPPILY MARRIED TO MY CURRENT WIFE FOR 35 YEARS. i WASN'T STALKING HER OR ANYTHING ELSE AND JUST FORWARDED INFORMATION POSTED BY HER ON ANOTHER SITE. AS FOR THE THIGH COMMENT IT WAS MEANT AS A COMPLIMENT. YOU YOUNG PEOPLE NEED TO GET YOUR MINDS OUT OF THE GUTTER AND STOP BEING SO ANALYTICAL.



The Caps lock is a nice touch too, just in case we weren't taking you seriously.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 27, 2012)

Cat said:


> Gosh, from the solo name title of this thread, I thought I had died.
> 
> Good to hear it was just about getting separated. Oh, and thighs.
> 
> ...


I'm happy you checked in. I remember you from the old days of Dimensions Magazine, and you look better than ever!
I've seen your Etsy store before, and I love the bird on a wire one. Good luck with everything.


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2012)

natepogue said:


> lol the woman who was the victim of the predatory attack cared less than the people posting above. classic mp7251 that rascal!



Nice to see you condone predatory attacks and creepers being allowed to treat women like property!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 27, 2012)

Cat,

If you don't mind me asking how about all those animals? Many were so cute. Many require lots of work and TLC and space. M2M


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 27, 2012)

Cat...
Yeah, okay, you're separated and all... but really... what about those thighs!!!??? LMAO!!! 
(PS - glad you didn't find out you died! lol)


----------



## Cat (Nov 27, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm happy you checked in. I remember you from the old days of Dimensions Magazine, and you look better than ever!
> I've seen your Etsy store before, and I love the bird on a wire one. Good luck with everything.




Thanks, Marlayna!



moore2me said:


> Cat,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how about all those animals? Many were so cute. Many require lots of work and TLC and space. M2M



Like with any separation/divorce, there are casualties. While I would like to say that I am going to get custody of the sheep, I'm guessing they will stay on the farm. It would be awkward, at best, to have them in an apartment or a regular house. 

And, the harsh reality of living on a hobby farm -- animals come and go. The llamas were sold a few years ago. The cute little lambs have gone to slaughter. Two cats died earlier this year. The dogs are fine in their suburban farm landscape. Lemme see...oh, chickens. Again, probably best they stay on the hobby farm, too. 

My ex is more than capable to handle the care and feeding of the critters, so no worries there. Except when he left on road trips, he was the one caring for them on a daily basis.

Thanks for asking!




SuperMishe said:


> Cat...
> Yeah, okay, you're separated and all... but really... what about those thighs!!!??? LMAO!!!
> (PS - glad you didn't find out you died! lol)



You and me both! I did have a bead of sweat rolling down my brow as I clicked the link. 

As for my thighs, they are doing well -- currently shaved, polished and buffed to a high gloss shine. Luckily, I retain custody of them. There was some question as to who might get them long term, but now that I've taken them across state lines, Utah has no jurisdiction.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 27, 2012)

Cat said:


> As for my thighs, they are doing well -- currently shaved, polished and buffed to a high gloss shine. Luckily, I retain custody of them. There was some question as to who might get them long term, but now that I've taken them across state lines, Utah has no jurisdiction.



Cat - Is it true that you married in Utah to avoid charges of Big-Gam-y? (Groan, wheeze, )


----------



## Cat (Nov 27, 2012)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Cat - Is it true that you married in Utah to avoid charges of Big-Gam-y? (Groan, wheeze, )



Sick, Ho Ho. No, but really, that's why I got married in Vegas!! ;-)


----------



## natepogue (Nov 27, 2012)

penguin said:


> Nice to see you condone predatory attacks and creepers being allowed to treat women like property!



Wait, wouldn't that mean she also condones both of those things since she barely batted an eye?


----------



## MarkZ (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry about your situation Cat, Vegas is cool, that's where you and I met in 2008. I too think you are beautiful, and wish you much happiness in your quest.

Mark( Billy ) Z.


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 27, 2012)

You know I was going to let all the negativity go unanswered but the militants on here need some rebuke. 1) I don't backpeddle 2) I made no predatory or creepy comments 3) the so-called FA protectors in this case were no more than wild dogs reading their own interpretation into what I said 4) the caps was an accident as I hit the wrong key and sent. Look at my first post. First, I said she was seperated. She had it posted on her Facebook and FF and I knew she promotes her Catay website here so it was no secret. Second, I said Love those thighs. If I had said love those arms, nothing would have been said. I happen to be a pear admirer. So I assume that admireing south of the border must equate to wanting sex for some pervs. Do people at BBW events wear horse blinders or are they predatory creeps admireing others. I'm married not dead and married people can admirer a person's attributes without wanting to get in their pants. Now I'm done.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> You know I was going to let all the negativity go unanswered but the militants on here need some rebuke. 1) I don't backpeddle 2) I made no predatory or creepy comments 3) the so-called FA protectors in this case were no more than wild dogs reading their own interpretation into what I said 4) the caps was an accident as I hit the wrong key and sent. Look at my first post. First, I said she was seperated. She had it posted on her Facebook and FF and I knew she promotes her Catay website here so it was no secret. Second, I said Love those thighs. If I had said love those arms, nothing would have been said. I happen to be a pear admirer. So I assume that admireing south of the border must equate to wanting sex for some pervs. Do people at BBW events wear horse blinders or are they predatory creeps admireing others. I'm married not dead and married people can admirer a person's attributes without wanting to get in their pants. Now I'm done.




Just a few errors in your post dear:

back-peddled
admiring 
separated
admiring; a second time




You're still creepy, and it seems you make errors yourself. But still, I thank you greatly for "spell checking" my work. 

Ciao. :kiss2:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 27, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> You know I was going to let all the negativity go unanswered but the militants on here need some rebuke. 1) I don't backpeddle 2) I made no predatory or creepy comments 3) the so-called FA protectors in this case were no more than wild dogs reading their own interpretation into what I said 4) the caps was an accident as I hit the wrong key and sent. Look at my first post. First, I said she was seperated. She had it posted on her Facebook and FF and I knew she promotes her Catay website here so it was no secret. Second, I said Love those thighs. If I had said love those arms, nothing would have been said. I happen to be a pear admirer. So I assume that admireing south of the border must equate to wanting sex for some pervs. Do people at BBW events wear horse blinders or are they predatory creeps admireing others. I'm married not dead and married people can admirer a person's attributes without wanting to get in their pants. Now I'm done.



Objectification is objectification, no matter which body part is involved. Ergo, you're still a creep. Keep digging, though. It's quite fun to watch.


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 27, 2012)

Get off your high horse Dromond, you just an every day ***removed***


----------



## Paul (Nov 27, 2012)

Cat said:


> Gosh, from the solo name title of this thread, I thought I had died.



My heart jumped into my throat when I saw the title of the post. I was relieved to find out you are still alive.



Cat said:


> Good to hear it was just about getting separated. Oh, and thighs.
> 
> To beat off any rumor mill, I've been separated by my choice since early September. It was long in coming and by no means a total surprise for either of us. I'm trying to figure out where to live on a more permanent basis, but am currently with lovely (and understanding) friends in Las Vegas.



I am sorry to find out you are separated. It is good that you are with understanding friends in Las Vegas. 



Cat said:


> So, yeah, that covers all that needs to be covered in a public way, I believe.
> 
> As you were.



Okay...now standing at ease. 

Does this now mean we get another picture of those famous thighs?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> Get off your high horse Dromond, you just an every day ***removed****



On the contrary, I'm a rare and highly valuable ass. And I'll have you know my high horse is only the best pedigree.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2012)

Cat:

I'm glad you're alive and well. I'm sorry about what you're going through and very sorry that some creep thought it was okay to draw it out in public--not matter the reason.

Take care,

Rebecca


----------



## Coop (Nov 28, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> You know I was going to let all the negativity go unanswered but the militants on here need some rebuke. 1) I don't backpeddle 2) I made no predatory or creepy comments 3) the so-called FA protectors in this case were no more than wild dogs reading their own interpretation into what I said 4) the caps was an accident as I hit the wrong key and sent. Look at my first post. First, I said she was seperated. She had it posted on her Facebook and FF and I knew she promotes her Catay website here so it was no secret. Second, I said Love those thighs. If I had said love those arms, nothing would have been said. I happen to be a pear admirer. So I assume that admireing south of the border must equate to wanting sex for some pervs. Do people at BBW events wear horse blinders or are they predatory creeps admireing others. I'm married not dead and married people can admirer a person's attributes without wanting to get in their pants. Now I'm done.



I still think you don't quite understand the nature and way you came off to other posters.

Your first post basically heavily implied that you were attempting to make an advance towards Cat, especially now that she is divorced. You may have not meant that, but the way it was posted made it sound like it was. 

What you SHOULD have posted was that you hope the best from her and wish her well.


----------



## Cat (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, Paul & Ample pie.

As for the original post and subsequent posts about it -- people express themselves differently online and in "real life." In my years of doing this online thang, I've learned that you 1. need to give people a wide berth for variance in expression 2. need to just breathe. 
We're all quite different and any inference that we need to speak and act the same way in order to get along is, and always will be, bullshit. There are FAR more important things to which to get upset about in this world. 

OH, and I'm still happy I'm alive and this post wasn't my death announcement. Maybe this is coloring my view? Eh? Just breathe.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 28, 2012)

Cat said:


> Thanks, Paul & Ample pie.
> 
> As for the original post and subsequent posts about it -- people express themselves differently online and in "real life." In my years of doing this online thang, I've learned that you 1. need to give people a wide berth for variance in expression 2. need to just breathe.
> We're all quite different and any inference that we need to speak and act the same way in order to get along is, and always will be, bullshit. There are FAR more important things to which to get upset about in this world.
> ...



Cat, 

As someone who has admired your from afar since you were barely out of kittenhood, I'm saddened to hear of your recent separation but happy to find you still on this side of the ground. You are just the kind of person to keep going on providing smiles for us and happiness for yourself for decades to come. I pray that everyone invovled will heal and you, your smarts, your sense of humor and your thighs perservere and thrive.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 28, 2012)

Cat said:


> Thanks, Paul & Ample pie.
> 
> As for the original post and subsequent posts about it -- people express themselves differently online and in "real life." In my years of doing this online thang, I've learned that you 1. need to give people a wide berth for variance in expression 2. need to just breathe.
> We're all quite different and any inference that we need to speak and act the same way in order to get along is, and always will be, bullshit. There are FAR more important things to which to get upset about in this world.
> ...



Great post. Really something you don't see too often here.


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 29, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> Get off your high horse Dromond, you just an every day common ass spouting off.



Could you just stop? Jesus, you're acting like a 13 year old. Grow up.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 29, 2012)

1love_emily said:


> Could you just stop? Jesus, you're acting like a 13 year old. Grow up.


----------



## Cat (Nov 29, 2012)

bbwbud said:


> As someone who has admired your from afar since you were barely out of kittenhood, I'm saddened to hear of your recent separation but happy to find you still on this side of the ground. You are just the kind of person to keep going on providing smiles for us and happiness for yourself for decades to come. I pray that everyone invovled will heal and you, your smarts, your sense of humor and your thighs perservere and thrive.



Thanks, bbwbud. Don't be saddened about the separation. I'm doing ok, really. I don't think of my marriage as being a failure -- we had good and bad times in 9+ years. We gave it a good go and it was just time for me to ramble on.



natepogue said:


> Great post. Really something you don't see too often here.



Thanks, natepogue!

Thanks, too, to MarkZ whose post I lost earlier in the mix.


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Nov 29, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I'm done, you can't fix stupid!



And you cant quit creepy


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 1, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Wait, wouldn't that mean she also condones both of those things since she barely batted an eye?


No, it's simply another reminder that she still is the same classy woman she always was.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree she does seem very classy


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your current situation Cat and hope you are doing ok!


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2012)

Cat said:


> We're all quite different and any inference that we need to speak and act the same way in order to get along is, and always will be, bullshit. There are FAR more important things to which to get upset about in this world.



*Couldn't agree more!


I read the thread and this song popped in my head...

The theme to the movie White (K)nights.*


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2012)

We don't need to talk and act the same, but creepers need to get called out, and other people need to stop making excuses for their behaviour.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Dec 4, 2012)

Cat said:


> Gosh, from the solo name title of this thread, I thought I had died.
> 
> Good to hear it was just about getting separated. Oh, and thighs.
> 
> ...


SO WAS I WHEW GOOD TO HEAR YOUR ALIVE AND KICKIN AND IT WASNT ME EITHER. WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW oH AN YEAH YOU DO HAVE GOOD THIGHS AND A GREAT HEART. LOVE YA GIRLIE


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 4, 2012)

penguin said:


> We don't need to talk and act the same, but creepers need to get called out, and other people need to stop making excuses for their behaviour.



I am not a creeper. I simply said "love those thighs" (for which she is known for) as a compliment. Use your own mind and don't take the words of the first couple of posters to this thread to bend your mind. They don't know me and neither do you. You've posted pictures of belly, legs, butt ect on Dimensions and received compliments on your pictures. Are those people who compliment your pictures creepers or are you the only one on here who deserves praise?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I am not a creeper. I simply said "love those thighs" (for which she is known for) as a compliment. Use your own mind and don't take the words of the first couple of posters to this thread to bend your mind. They don't know me and neither do you. You've posted pictures of belly, legs, butt ect on Dimensions and received compliments on your pictures. Are those people who compliment your pictures creepers or are you the only one on here who deserves praise?



Framing that praise of physical aspects in the context of someone's recent marital troubles is pretty fucking creepy, dude.


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 4, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Framing that praise of physical aspects in the context of someone's recent marital troubles is pretty fucking creepy, dude.



I guess instead of putting a period between the two sentences I should have made two seperate posts. You know there use to be a group a people that use to label, slander and belittle people who didn't think or act the way they did. They were called Nazis. Since some people like to label others they don't know, I guess the label Nazi would be appropriate.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I guess instead of putting a period between the two sentences I should have made two seperate posts. You know there use to be a group a people that use to label, slander and belittle people who didn't think or act the way they did. They were called Nazis. Since some people like to label others they don't know, I guess the label Nazi would be appropriate.



It is funny that you, of all people, should bring up Nazis. Considering that your only comment/reply towards me was to correct my spelling. This brings to mind a grammar Nazi. It is nice to know that you can relate so well.


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> It is funny that you, of all people, should bring up Nazis. Considering that your only comment/reply towards me was to correct my spelling. This brings to mind a grammar Nazi. It is nice to know that you can relate so well.



Could you shortcut to the post because I don't recall correcting anyone's grammar or text?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I guess instead of putting a period between the two sentences I should have made two seperate posts. You know there use to be a group a people that use to label, slander and belittle people who didn't think or act the way they did. They were called Nazis. Since some people like to label others they don't know, I guess the label Nazi would be appropriate.


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Just a few errors in your post dear:
> 
> back-peddled
> admiring
> ...



Maybe you confused your corrections with something you thik I did. I want to stop all this negativity and "Cat fighting". Cat, I apologize if you didn't want people here to be aware that you are seperated. I know you post here and share pics from Catay here. As for the "Love those thighs" statement, a lot your pics showcase this attribute and I unashamedly admire them, not lust over them.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> Maybe you confused your corrections with something you thik I did.



There is no "confusion" with what you did; your only retort with what I wrote was the correct on misspelled word. 

As a woman reading your original post, "You're single, Love Your Thighs!," I would be creeped out. What you wrote has the implications that you're going to "Score" with a newly single woman that you've sexually objectified her thighs for everyone on the forum to read. It would have probably behooved you better to have written it in a more personal setting, say.. a private message maybe?

It's all rather simple, creeper, you put it out in the open and made others reading it feel uncomfortable. On behalf of Cat, who the post was about, they defended her honor (as best that can be done virtually). 

You're still a creepazoid, no matter how you try to type your way out of it. Newly single women, no matter the size of their thighs, do not deserve to be brought out in the manner that you did. :blink: And the mere simple fact that you can't grasp that, tells me just how borderline sociopathic you are.

By the way, "thik" is actually think, Mr. Internet Spelling Nazi.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I am not a creeper. I simply said "love those thighs" (for which she is known for) as a compliment. Use your own mind and don't take the words of the first couple of posters to this thread to bend your mind. They don't know me and neither do you. You've posted pictures of belly, legs, butt ect on Dimensions and received compliments on your pictures. Are those people who compliment your pictures creepers or are you the only one on here who deserves praise?


You sure don't seem like a "creeper" to me, or Cat, for that matter, so don't worry.
If I had said Cat has pretty hair, I'd get labeled as a "man" pretending to be a woman.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 4, 2012)

Coop said:


> I still think you don't quite understand the nature and way you came off to other posters.
> 
> Your first post basically heavily implied that you were attempting to make an advance towards Cat, especially now that she is divorced. You may have not meant that, but the way it was posted made it sound like it was.
> 
> What you SHOULD have posted was that you hope the best from her and wish her well.


I wish everyone was as polite as you are. You made your point in an informed and intelligent manner. For some reason, some want to make a big deal out of every little thing, and it was nice of you to explain to the OP why there's such an uproar.


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I am not a creeper. I simply said "love those thighs" (for which she is known for) as a compliment. Use your own mind and don't take the words of the first couple of posters to this thread to bend your mind. They don't know me and neither do you. You've posted pictures of belly, legs, butt ect on Dimensions and received compliments on your pictures. Are those people who compliment your pictures creepers or are you the only one on here who deserves praise?



Yes, I have posted pictures, and no, I don't think comments telling me they like them are creepy. It's all about context, dude. If Cat had posted a picture and you gushed about her thighs, fantastic! No problem there. You posted that her marriage was over and immediately reduced her to her thighs. There's no correlation there. There's no reason to do that, except to show that you don't see her as a woman and person first.


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Dec 4, 2012)

you sure do have nice thighs. Good thing your marriage is over!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 4, 2012)

. . . shop.

Cat - if want to get away from all this awful clamor, I think our local hardware store has just the ticket.

The Cat's Meow Shop


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 4, 2012)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . shop.
> 
> Cat - if want to get away from all this awful clamor, I think our local hardware store has just the ticket.
> 
> The Cat's Meow Shop


Aww, it's out of stock.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 4, 2012)

f0nzw0rth said:


> you sure do have nice thighs. Good thing your marriage is over!


LOL.  You're a funny guy.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 4, 2012)

If you got creeped out by anything in this thread then you should log off. Forever. 

Very telling that this user Cat is hardly concerned but we still have members that weren't even being addressed in the original post making multiple reponses complaining. holier-than-thou attitude at its best folks.


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Dec 4, 2012)

natepogue said:


> If you got creeped out by anything in this thread then you should log off. Forever.
> 
> Very telling that this user Cat is hardly concerned but we still have members that weren't even being addressed in the original post making multiple reponses complaining. holier-than-thou attitude at its best folks.



So basically exactly what you did just there?
got it! :huh:


----------



## natepogue (Dec 5, 2012)

Uh, no. Follow along bud.


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2012)

natepogue said:


> If you got creeped out by anything in this thread then you should log off. Forever.
> 
> Very telling that this user Cat is hardly concerned but we still have members that weren't even being addressed in the original post making multiple reponses complaining. holier-than-thou attitude at its best folks.



Do you know what's very telling? People who think it's okay to BE a creep, and support others in that pursuit. Also very telling is those who think others should sit there and be quiet when bad behaviour is in action.

It doesn't take much to go from inappropriate comments like this on a forum, to inappropriate comments to a woman at a party, or hollering at her from your car as she's walking down the street, or not taking no for an answer when a woman tells you she's not interested.

You can think that I and others are overreacting all you want, but FFS grow up and realise that when someone tells you your behaviour is creepy and unwanted, it's usually because it is creepy and unwanted and you should stop doing it. Learn how to treat others with some respect, hey?


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

Respect is a two way street. Going from an innocent comment about a woman who shows off her assets, to harassing women in the street, to forcible rape is just too far out.
I've been fat all my life and I've met nice people, and I've met creeps, but I don't judge a person on such little evidence.
Maybe not everyone is as message board savvy, or socially comfortable as some, but I see these men labelled as dirty for practically no reason.
This is what I've observed here on numerous occasions.


----------



## Morganer (Dec 5, 2012)

natepogue said:


> If you got creeped out by anything in this thread then you should log off. Forever.
> 
> Very telling that this user Cat is hardly concerned but we still have members that weren't even being addressed in the original post making multiple reponses complaining. holier-than-thou attitude at its best folks.



You hit the nail on the head, bro!


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 5, 2012)

natepogue said:


> If you got creeped out by anything in this thread then you should log off. Forever.
> 
> Very telling that this user Cat is hardly concerned but we still have members that weren't even being addressed in the original post making multiple reponses complaining. holier-than-thou attitude at its best folks.




YES! Exactly!


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello there rape culture, I'll be on my way out now.


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2012)

Wild Zero said:


> Hello there rape culture, I'll be on my way out now.



It's scary how many people are refusing to admit this is what they're encouraging.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

mp7251 said:


> I've long been an admirer of Cat and read on her new profile at FF that she's recently seperated. LOVE those thighs!


Gee, first they called you a creep, and now we're encouraging "rapists" by defending your post.
Is there no end to the madness????:blink::shocked:


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Dec 5, 2012)

Well if we get one thing out of this is that there sure are a lot of creeps on this forum


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 5, 2012)

It would be really cool if I could find one, JUST ONE forum dedicated to a fetish or a body type that I enjoy on a woman that doesn't make me feel like a total creep by pure association.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread is pretty much emblematic of the mentality here...the internet's version of gang warfare. The same two sides, the same cast of characters, and the same sorry lines...it's enough to make someone outside of Dims' versions of the Bloods and the Crips to just cringe. 

This thread should have been allowed to die a death over a week ago with Cat's classy posts but no...BOTH sides just wouldn't allow it. That's right...the creepers AND the holier than thous. Neither side looks terribly good right now. I can't say this is a new phenomenon because I have seen this same obnoxious behavior dating back to '06 just with a different set of names. The only thing worse now is that I know the sort of garbage that happens here has bled over on to places life Facebook and blogs.

Here's a hint or two for both sides: 

For the creepers...Watch what you post because WAY too many people here are just looking to cut you off at the knees. It's a sport to them which seems to bring them great pleasure but no reprecussions. The word "restraint" seems to have gone out of vogue. There's a lot of ogling and absolutely bone headed and ill timed come ons that happens here but you'd be surprised how many people here just quietly mutter "dumbass" then move on to another post with out commenting. Filters, gentlemen...just use a damn filter!:doh:

For the holier than thous...why in blue hell is there this compulsive urge to criticize and dogpile anyone who does anything that is "out of line" in your eyes? Let the fool allow himself to be proven one; your help is not needed. The last thing this board needs a self appointed morality and thought police.
The more you call them out, the more attention they get and the last thing you want these "creepers" to get is attention and validation from others, right? Guess what...you're just making it WORSE! 

I know of a lot of ex Dimmers who keep rerferring to this place as a "cesspool" and I have to wonder if maybe they aren't entirley right. I would be VERY apprehensive to introduce this board a BBW, BHM , or FA due to threads just like this one. Why would anyone in their right mind want to be a a part of a community that is akin to a warzone?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2012)

You can admire the female form without being creepy. Those of us "holier than thous" would like to see "the creepers" show a little class from time to time.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 5, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> This thread is pretty much emblematic of the mentality here...the internet's version of gang warfare. The same two sides, the same cast of characters, and the same sorry lines...it's enough to make someone outside of Dims' versions of the Bloods and the Crips to just cringe.
> 
> This thread should have been allowed to die a death over a week ago with Cat's classy posts but no...BOTH sides just wouldn't allow it. That's right...the creepers AND the holier than thous. Neither side looks terribly good right now. I can't say this is a new phenomenon because I have seen this same obnoxious behavior dating back to '06 just with a different set of names. The only thing worse now is that I know the sort of garbage that happens here has bled over on to places life Facebook and blogs.
> 
> ...



Fact of the matter is that any... ANY forum on the internet that is meant as a place for women who share something in common to hang out with men who like women of that type is going to have these problems. It's not just Dims. It's the internet, period.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> It would be really cool if I could find one, JUST ONE forum dedicated to a fetish or a body type that I enjoy on a woman that doesn't make me feel like a total creep by pure association.


ICAM! No one can make you feel a certain way unless you let them. Remember that.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

f0nzw0rth said:


> Well if we get one thing out of this is that there sure are a lot of creeps on this forum


Good thing he didn't say her thighs were "yummy", he'd get called a cannibal creep!


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Dec 5, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> This thread is pretty much emblematic of the mentality here...the internet's version of gang warfare. The same two sides, the same cast of characters, and the same sorry lines...it's enough to make someone outside of Dims' versions of the Bloods and the Crips to just cringe.
> 
> This thread should have been allowed to die a death over a week ago with Cat's classy posts but no...BOTH sides just wouldn't allow it. That's right...the creepers AND the holier than thous. Neither side looks terribly good right now. I can't say this is a new phenomenon because I have seen this same obnoxious behavior dating back to '06 just with a different set of names. The only thing worse now is that I know the sort of garbage that happens here has bled over on to places life Facebook and blogs.
> 
> ...



you do realize that you just did exactly what you were posting about not to do...


----------



## Deven (Dec 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> You sure don't seem like a "creeper" to me, or Cat, for that matter, so don't worry.
> If I had said Cat has pretty hair, I'd get labeled as a "man" pretending to be a woman.



You also tried to cry misogyny when you were called out on bringing drama into a thread that was completely unrelated to your drama. 

And I see you've lost your sensitivity for using Nazi as a term. I guess it's no longer "plain obnoxious" when you are on the same side, right?


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

Deven said:


> You also tried to cry misogyny when you were called out on bringing drama into a thread that was completely unrelated to your drama.
> 
> And I see you've lost your sensitivity for using Nazi as a term. I guess it's no longer "plain obnoxious" when you are on the same side, right?


I don't talk about nazis, ever, so whatever you're high on must've fried your brain.


----------



## Deven (Dec 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I don't talk about nazis, ever, so whatever you're high on must've fried your brain.



You must be high on something...

Here's your proof, sugar.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 5, 2012)

Deven said:


> You must be high on something...
> 
> Here's your proof, sugar.


Do you understand the concept of context? 
Just when I thought this thread couldn't get stupider, you proved me wrong. 
Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't want to argue with you.
Think what you like, k?:eat1:


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 6, 2012)

Deven said:


> You must be high on something...
> 
> Here's your proof, sugar.



Your example is not proof of any diminished or lost "sensitivity for using Nazi as a term". Referencing someone else's use of the word is not the same as using the word yourself. I don't know if there are other examples, but the one you cited is not correct.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't believe how normal and intelligent I am compared to some of the senior citizens who troll these boards. For those of you in the last page who showed some awareness and brains, keep doing your thing!


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 6, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> Your example is not proof of any diminished or lost "sensitivity for using Nazi as a term". Referencing someone else's use of the word is not the same as using the word yourself. I don't know if there are other examples, but the one you cited is not correct.


Hi and thanks, I don't have the patience to deal with such idiotic accusations. It's not worth my time.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 6, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I can't believe how normal and intelligent I am compared to some of the senior citizens who troll these boards. For those of you in the last page who showed some awareness and brains, keep doing your thing!


Actually, it's not the oldsters, some are young. I'm glad more and more people are speaking up.


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2012)

..........


----------



## Deven (Dec 6, 2012)

You BOTH entirely missed the point, but that's allright.

I'm sure Marylana and I are going to become great friends....


Sarcasm, btw.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

Hha!Hhahha!  :bow:


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 6, 2012)

Deven said:


> You BOTH entirely missed the point, but that's allright.
> 
> I'm sure Marylana and I are going to become great friends....
> 
> ...



I didn't miss the point. You missed the mark.


----------

